# Winter Holiday Photo Share



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry everyone, I know it's a little late. I know several people wanted to have a winter holiday photo contest, but this time I figured it would be best to just have a thread for sharing pictures.  

Feel free to post any winter holiday themed pics! I will be taking a whole bunch in a little while, so I'll be sure to post some later.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I did not have a willing model this time! He refused to wear his elf hat and collar. 
KIssy Rat wore Herisson's elf collar as a skirt!
Mr. Cheesy as Scrooge coming soon :mrgreen:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Adorable!  And I love Kissy Rat, double rexes are so cute.

Here are a few of Inky from last year (can't remember if I posted them) while I upload the ones I just got...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky, my one and only:













































Herman, one of Ashley's (rivoli256) hedgies:




































Nigel, Dana's (GodzillaGirl) hedgie:













































Sorry there are so many! I don't think shetland will mind though :lol:


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

thnx i enjoyed those pics SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ADORIBLE (i know i put so many "o's" but it was necessary :mrgreen: "
happy holidays


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

oops after all the soooooooooooooooo i meant to put *cute*


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Inky and Herisson are both adorable and such great pictures.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those pictures are tooo adorable, I love looking at them  The one where the hedgie looks like she's smiling and busting out of a Christmas Present is precious


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

HAHAHHA oh my god thats adorable


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

So Pickles had his holiday photo shoot yesterday! He was quite interested in the presents and the tree!! Here are some of his shots


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

....and one more!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, the ones of Pickles are adorable! The one with the bow is so cute. :lol:


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

awwww, they all are so adorable.  
i woke pinchita up a little earlier then she is usually up so most of our little holiday shoot she was a bit grumpy and wanted to go back to sleep but other than that she did great . i fed her a 3 mealies after to reward her. 

the reason she peed was because i woke her up and she never got the chance to pee so her bladder was full i guess.she stained the couch a bit :| but i love her so much :mrgreen: and these pics are important to me its our first Christmas together!!!


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

thanks  now i just need to get him a christmas gift!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here is a pic of my new little guy Xavier.
He is up to 165 grams and is almost 10 weeks old.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Xavier is too cute, I love his reverse pinto mark


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

I haven't taken any of Harley yet but here is one of my Chameleon, Fiona. She escaped from her enclosure and showed up in our christmas tree while my boyfriend was wrapping presents yesterday.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

:lol: thats hilarious. my bro.has a veiled chamilion named topaz but she is kinda lazy :lol: she is getting old :|


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my where to start! Never enough pictures for me Haaaaaaa. Kissy I love your skirt. Herrison be good so Santa will come - you are so cute. Ohhhhhhh my Inky-you are America's Top Model! Herman and Nigel are gorgeous and love to pose too! Pickles that bow on your head in the picture is just too sweet. The bow is bigger than you are you little doll. Little Lily Ohhhhhh such a wee baby girl. Everyone has to go to the bathroom. So don't worry, you are an adorable albino. Wow Xavier, Daddy Larry better be real careful that you don't show up in my Christmas stocking-you are so sweet. I see you in that tree Missy Fiona!


----------



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

This is Lucy, 3 month old baby girl
and our holiday picture contribution

[attachment=0:2asyo804]lucy xmas.jpg[/attachment:2asyo804]


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Great job everyone!!! Cute, cute, cute pictures!!!! Keep them coming! I think tonight is photo shoot time for us at my house! :lol: 

Larry, I have to say that I'm definitely still in love with Xavier~ what a handsome boy!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

mel2626 said:


> Great job everyone!!! Cute, cute, cute pictures!!!! Keep them coming! I think tonight is photo shoot time for us at my house! :lol:
> 
> Larry, I have to say that I'm definitely still in love with Xavier~ what a handsome boy!


Thanks Melissa wishing a Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Larry!! Merry Christmas to you and your hedgies... and doggies too (they're adorable as well!)!!!!!


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

"i'm gunna huff and buff and blow your house down!"


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i love all the pics your hedgies are all so cute here is gorgeous momo


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Look at all of the gorgeous hedgies! They're all very nice pictures. ^_^


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures of all the wonderful holiday babies! Pinchita, I am so sorry I called you Lily earlier. But you are still so very pretty!


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

shetland said:


> Thank you for the pictures of all the wonderful holiday babies! Pinchita, I am so sorry I called you Lily earlier. But you are still so very pretty!


hehe thats okay  
i know this is off topic but last week she started to kinda respond to pinchita! when shes in her igloo i say pinchita a few times and she wakes up and is ready for play time w/ me! im so proud!


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

this might kinda be late

**WOAH!* :shock: is that you Santa*


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

Zerobyte said:


> this might kinda be late
> 
> **WOAH!* :shock: is that you Santa*


omg!! haha that is so adorable. im still smiling lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Heeheehee, the hedgie has such a tiny short nose! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well keep these pictures of winter coming! Lucy looks so cute in her Santa hat. Quilloughby, did you huff and puff enough to blow the house down? Momo says, "Is that really a moose?" I almost fell off my chair at the big eyes of the "is that you Santa?" picture. Haaaaaa Thank you everyone!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh man, that last picture took me by surprise and Im still laughing. That was an awesome picture!!  He looked like he was getting ready to fight Santa like "Hey, you're on my turf" lol


----------



## harasblas (Sep 20, 2009)

[attachment=0:3vrdien6]DSCN1919small.jpg[/attachment:3vrdien6]
[attachment=1:3vrdien6]Decembersmall.jpg[/attachment:3vrdien6]


----------

